

Coding Passbook: Lessons Learned - abyx
https://www.billguard.com/blog/2012/10/coding-passbook-lessons-learned/

======
jws
I'm seeing diagnostic techniques in there that I did not find in the Apple
supplied literature. You will probably want this when you decide to make a
Passbook pass.

------
billy22
What does the bar code do anyways when using Bill Guard on passbook?

~~~
davidbrai
currently it's a refer link that gives you an extra card for free if your
invite a friend

------
benjlang
Excellent guideline, love what you guys are doing at BillGuard.

------
aidenn0
What is Passbook?

~~~
jws
Passbook is intended to collect "the stuff in your pocket", e.g. Payment
cards, rewards cards, coupons, tickets, boarding passes, in a handy app that
helpfully shows you the right one at the right time.

Once someone has your pass in their passbook you can send updates, such as
special deals.

This Quora post covers it nicely: [http://www.quora.com/Passbook-iOS-app/How-
will-Apples-new-mo...](http://www.quora.com/Passbook-iOS-app/How-will-Apples-
new-mobile-wallet-Passbook-impact-other-mobile-wallets)

~~~
NoamNelke
BillGuard now lets you add your credit cards to Passbook and monitor balances
and recent transactions. It also notifies you to any suspicious charges made
using your card.

[Disclaimer: I work at BillGuard]

